# Fruit powders?



## Tabitha (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone have a good source for fruit powders? Pumpkin in particular. Thanks!


----------



## digit (Jul 18, 2008)

I have seen pumpkin oil at several places. Pumpkin powder seems to be used in place of flour for some food stuffs. Might be able to find it in a gourmet shop or section or health food store. Or:
http://www.barryfarm.com/nutri_info/veg ... powder.htm

Digit

I was "wish shopping" at LotionCrafters (love the place, Jen is fabulous!) and there is was: http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Pump ... 16445.html


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought some from the Soap Dish  http://www.the-soap-dish.com/


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2008)

OK, I just bought some things from The Soap Dish  to try. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone had experience adding  a fruit or veggie powder to a wet scrub? I looked at the formulary at the Original Soap Dish & they list a mango powder scrubs w/ sugar, butter & oil. I am leary yet intruiged by the reconstituted fruits & veggies.


----------



## IanT (Jul 23, 2008)

if you try it let me know how it goes... i feel like it might be foamy?? or settle onto the top or around the sides? but dont take MY word for it


----------



## 7053joanne (Jul 23, 2008)

I have mango, strawberry and pumpkin powders.  I haven't used them in a scrub yet but maybe I will try that this weekend.   i will post results....I would be more concerned about mold and bacteria....I try not to use preservatives as much as possible...other than a little Vit E


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2008)

> I would be more concerned about mold and bacteria....


This is my fear, however, I am a *big* preservative fan so I always include germabenII in my scrubs. I wonder if that would be enough????


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2008)

joanne, 

What are you making w/ your powders if I may ask?


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you Tabitha....I didn't see your post!  

I actually use the powders in cp soaps....and a little in whipped shea.  I still want to try it in scrubs but haven't gotten around to it yet.  Have you tried it in anything yet?


----------

